# Finger shooting a 31" ATA bow...impressions after the first few days.



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

EDIT - I had no idea there was a finger shooting forum! Posted this in the general forum and was told about this one. Cool!

Original Post - 
Most folks say it can't/shouldn't be done. A few (Fitzgeralds come to mind) say it can. I decided to try to find out for myself.

I got the wheelbow bug a few months ago and over some time got a Martin Bengal Pro set up with a release, sights, drop away rest, etc. Shot it for a while and just could never get around to enjoying it. So earlier this week I decided I'd either learn to shoot it with fingers instinctively or sell it and tend to my recently neglected recurves. I tried split finger (no way), three under (better but still a big no), draw three under release with one under (better but the release wasn't very clean), and finally settled on a two under release (anchoring with index at corner of mouth) doing that with a shooting glove works! I'm still getting used to the two under release but it's working well and the groups are getting better day by day. 

The setup is bare bow with cat whiskers on the string and and short whiskers on the cables, a short limbsaver stabilizer on the riser, limbsavers on the limbs and a jax on the cable guard. So basically nothing except rubber pieces to help with the noise. The rest is a Centerest Flipper. Bow is shooting like a dream when I do my part. This is limbs maxed out (over 70lbs), draw length of 27.5" and it's still pretty darn quiet, not as quiet as a tuned recurve but pretty darn quiet. 

Folks say there's danger of derailing it. I honestly don't see how a person could unless they were really torquing the grip something fierce. With these modern thin grips i don't see how a person could do that without purposefully trying. if having to draw down then yes you have to be careful to not torque your release hand but it's really not that dangerous if you put any normal amount of common sense into it. At least that's been my experience so far. 

I will say it's a pleasure to shoot the bow now without all the stuff hanging on it. Any other compound finger shooters? what are you shooting? What type of anchor do you use? Experiences?


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm shooting a PSE moneymaker single cam 39 1/2 ata
I shoot 3 finger split and drop the bottom finger.
I shoot with a tab...this is my hunting bow.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

My son in law derailed his Bowtech Destroyer 340 when I was at work. So derailing is a possibility. Granted the grooves in the wheels are not that deep on his bow. The bow was meant for a release. There really is not much of a market for new compound finger bows anymore. I would never shoot my PSE Freak with fingers and it is 38" ata. But someone with a short 28" draw might be able to do it. 

I would think a 31" bow and 27.5 draw would be questionable.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I think I also commented on the general posting too.

You can shoot a real short Axle to Axle like you describe it isn't impossible, it just isn't optimal. If what you are trying to do is be accurate and consistent then a longer ATA will help you achieve that smooth consistent release. The limiting factor for a finger shooter is typically the release. for this reason most finger shooters are attempting to optimize their release success. Having a less obtuse angle really is imperative to promote a good release.

It's not just the finger pinch pain that is the problem it is getting your fingers out of that death grip a string from a short ATA bow puts on your fingers.


----------



## southernalco (Feb 9, 2015)

I have a 2014 Mission Craze. I have tried Whisker Biscuit, NAP Center Rest Flipper and Center Rest, AAE Free Flyte, and QAD Hunter (which is on the bow now) all with mixed results. I like the Blazer vanes, but they hit the launcher. QAD recommended (per Guy Fitzgerald) that I shoot only feathers. The launcher is slowly eating up my left feather (shoot odd feather up) on all my arrows. I have tried 4 and 5 inch feathers, same results.

I wonder if I'm getting bounce back from the Hunter causing the strikes. The LD might work, but I don't want to spend the additional money as an experiment!!! I've also considered the Timber Doodle.

If I could figure out a way to mount a Bear Shoot Around on my Craze, I believe it would work as it works great on my recurve (it allows me to shoot vanes and feathers). Can't shoot the recurve very much because of shoulder problems.

The Craze has an ATA of 28" (set to 27" draw @ 38#). I have NOT noticed the finger pinch??? I started out shooting an Allen glove, then switched to a tab, and I'm back to a glove.

Gene
SouthernAlco


----------



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow, 28"! are you shooting split finger? The lighter the poundage the harder it is to achieve a clean release. even with my 70# draw weight on the Bengal I'm only holding 14# so I'm really working on my release. There was absolutely no way i was ever going to get a decent release with a split finger hold. Far as I know there's absolutely no reason that the NAP rest shouldn't work. It's worked for me for years when i was younger before releases were popular and everyone shot fingers. Course back then compounds were a lot longer and letoff was much lower. I'm learning modern bows are a completely different animal with fingers. My suggestion is odd feather out, two under release and position your NAP centerest flipper a 1/16-1/8" off center with the right spined arrows. Today I get a bearpaw speed glove in the mail to play with. pretty excited about trying it out.


----------



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

I just looked up the mission Craze. It says it's a 80% letoff. So you're actually holding less than 8lbs at full draw! That's probably why you don't even notice the finger pinch. I thought i was pushing what's do-able but at 8lbs and a 28" ATA (course that is partially dependant on how big the cams themselves are) you are definitely way more extreme. I can't imagine how perfect your release would have to be to get a clean shot off that bow. I would recommend at least trying three under during the draw and then dropping one or even two fingers for a one or two finger release. I'm actually considering putting in a nock below the arrow to prevent my upper finger from putting too much pressure on the nock and to prevent the nock from sliding down the string any before the bottom cam catches up. My only concern is if my finger rides on the nock it might make the release a bit less clean.


----------



## southernalco (Feb 9, 2015)

I shoot 3 under. This morning I tried 3 and after full draw I dropped one finger. For me it didn't work as I never got a clean release. I went back to 3 under! The holding wt is dependent on both the draw length and wt setting. That's the reason I'm still shooting regularly and I very rarely shoot my recurve (shoulder problems).
I've tried all three positions. Odd feather up, to the left, and down, still hits the launcher.
A local shop recommended I up the poundage to a minimum of 45#, which I'm doing in stages. First observations are it's not helping with the arrows still striking the launcher!!!
They've offered to take a look at it and help me figure it out, which I plan on doing in the near future.
Please let me know how your new glove works as my Allen is getting worn???


----------



## southernalco (Feb 9, 2015)

Also, I'm seriously trying to find a way to mount a Bear Shoot Around on my Craze as it works great on my Recurve with both vanes and feathers. I don't want anything permanently glued or attached to my sight window............


----------



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

southernalco said:


> Also, I'm seriously trying to find a way to mount a Bear Shoot Around on my Craze as it works great on my Recurve with both vanes and feathers. I don't want anything permanently glued or attached to my sight window............


It may be your lucky day.


----------



## southernalco (Feb 9, 2015)

That's very similar to what I had in mind . I was going to try to mount it on my left over centerrest flipper screw. There has to be a way us instinctive finger shooters to shoot our compounds. 
Mathews stated that the rest had to be a minimum of 11/16s from the sight window


----------



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

southernalco said:


> That's very similar to what I had in mind . I was going to try to mount it on my left over centerrest flipper screw. There has to be a way us instinctive finger shooters to shoot our compounds.
> Mathews stated that the rest had to be a minimum of 11/16s from the sight window


This measures a smidge over 5/8 deep (.635") so it would depend on how much your bear rest sticks out and how far left of center you want to be. If you want it just PM me your shipping address and I'll mail it off to you. I just put a bolt in there but any normal plunger or 5/16-24 bolt would work. I can also machine .300' off the back post and that will give you room for a lock nut so you can adjust the centershot. We used to use these back in the day with our stick on flipper rests and a plunger


----------



## southernalco (Feb 9, 2015)

10-4


----------



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

southernalco said:


> ...Please let me know how your new glove works as my Allen is getting worn???


Just picked it up out of the mailbox. it's a bit too small (i'm a medium/large) so i bought a medium hoping it would fit snug. It does but it's too snug so I'll be ordering a large. I did squeeze into it and shot a few arrows and it's awesome. I love the material they used. The string just slides right off it. The leather is very thin and soft, feels like it's pre-broken in.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

One Mathews Apex 7 specifically setup for barebow fingers last year. 38" ATA, 3 finger under, gloves, drop away arrow rest. Blows my mind how accurate this bow is with fingers. 

Tried split-finger initially, not so good. Some finger pinching. Switched to 3 finger under, re-paper tune, had to move the nock slightly higher to get perfect bullet holes. Now the bow shoots Perfect!


----------



## southernalco (Feb 9, 2015)

Great, what rest and are you shooting vanes or feathers?


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

southernalco said:


> I have a 2014 Mission Craze. I have tried Whisker Biscuit, NAP Center Rest Flipper and Center Rest, AAE Free Flyte, and QAD Hunter (which is on the bow now) all with mixed results. I like the Blazer vanes, but they hit the launcher. QAD recommended (per Guy Fitzgerald) that I shoot only feathers. The launcher is slowly eating up my left feather (shoot odd feather up) on all my arrows. I have tried 4 and 5 inch feathers, same results.
> 
> I wonder if I'm getting bounce back from the Hunter causing the strikes. The LD might work, but I don't want to spend the additional money as an experiment!!! I've also considered the Timber Doodle.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me; You've either have 'bounce back' or the timing string needs adjusted.


----------



## henryw (Dec 31, 2019)

i agree it can be done but it will get tricky. i have shot a 34 a2a it worked but did not feel comfortable. 36 is better for my draw 28.5. But for my 3d shooting and indoor target i much prefer 38 or 40 which are getting hard to find.. Hence the reason i shoo older equipment... I have also derailed a bow shooting fingers i just cannot remember what model it was.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_I still shoot my:_

_*Hoyt ProStar Meridian*
ATA 45" ('95)
*HOYT ProElite XT4000*
ATA 45" ('05)_

_* With fingers and tab.

Both decked out with sights and arrow rest, etc.
Shooting fingers and compounds since 1985.
Never ventured into releases.
Shoot both hunting and target.
Both have deflex risers.
_
_* Both are deadly. accurate._
_.....Just throwing my two cents in._


----------

